# Unlucky 13 :(



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

It's april. I adopted my GSD mix Bull in April of 2003. He was a 3/4 year old originally taken into the shelter in 2001 as a 1/2 year old. 

So that makes him 16 - 17 thereabouts. That was a good long life. Right? 

The first part of his life sucked. He was abused. Pulled from a junkyard for neglected care. Looks like every time he approached his owner he was given a swift kick - trying to make him a mean guard dog. It didn't work. He was in the shelter for 2 years. He was adopted 4 times and returned 4 times because he wouldnt bond or was too skittish. I wasn't going to let him stay there another day. I took him home and on the car ride I promised that this was the last time. He was going home. Forever. 

The first year I had him. I couldn't even pet him. He wouldn't come into the house. I redid the side porch to be his spot. I rearranged the living room so the door to Bull's porch was a focal point of the room. He was able to be apart of the family on his terms. He would lay on his cot and look in on us. Curious as to why the other dogs subjected themselves to the torture of petting and playing with the humans. 

How he loved the other dogs! It was a requirement of his adoption he be housed with other dogs. We got a pup some time after he came home. He mothered that pup. Always so patient. Protective of her. I did some fostering and Bull was the man. He just had a way about him. He spoke good dog language and helped many of the new commers settle in. 

Somewhere late in year 2 or early year 3. He decided he wanted some human attention afterall. He was just too scared to do it. It was heartbreaking. I would walk into the yard and he would get so excited. Bouncing around, spinning, play bowing, giving that excited I am happy to see you come play with me bark! Except he would not willingly come within 5 feet of me. I made an extra long tug toy. I would sit on the ground and toss it to him. Not looking directly at him. Coaxing him to play. Once he got it it was game on! He learned to love tug. He even liked fetch a bit. Not squeaky toys though. Squeaky toys were the devil incarnate. He liked stuffiness though. He has had quite a few teddy bears over the years.

Around 2007, so year 4. He was playing chase with one of the other dogs. That dog ran into the house and bull followed! After that he started comming inside. He learned the joys of AC. In his own Bullish way he became quite the watch dog! If anything was amiss his bellowing bark would be heard until I came to check it out. I was once out of town and my mother was watching in on the dogs. She fell and broke her hip. Bull stood over her and barked and barked. She said he must have barked for well over an hour straight. Long enough for the neighbors to file a noise complaint and the sheriff to show up. To this day he takes his role seriously even though he is mostly deaf and cataracts have clouded his vision. For nearly the past decade he has layer in the entrance way of whatever room I am in. Paws crossed. Staring out. Ready to sound the alarm. 

After 5 years of living with Bull. I was sitting in my chair reading a book. I felt the nudge of a cold wet nose soliciting attention. I absent minded lying started to pet the head and scratching the years. Thinking it was my pit or the current foster. It took a moment to realize that the ear leather was awfully thick. I looked over and it was him. It took 5 years for this dog to want to be petted. I was so shocked. I stopped. He nudged my hand again. Ya know, I try not to encourage that with the dogs. That demanding of attention. But with Bull? That rule didn't exist. We had 8 years of a petting free life to make up for. 

I have never been able to train this dog. He doesnt even know how to sit. He flunked out of several programs. Had some very experienced trainers pull their hair out and give up. Yet he is one of the best behaved dogs I have ever had. He was definitely the best farm dog. I'm very glad he spent a few years on the farm. Even though he was skittish of us. He would follow closely. Watching everything. He never harmed one of our animals. Many nights he was kicked out of his own dog house by a hen with her chicks. If he got to the house first. Momma hen would squeeze in. Roost on bull's back her chicks cuddled up against him. I often wonder if he had some LSG somewhere in his ancestory. For as peaceful as he was - her certainly did not tolerate predators. He chased off his share of chicken hawks and foxes. Even the odd coyote or two. The only time he ever fought with another dog was on the farm when some chicken killers were running amok. 

I guess what I am saying is he has just been a really good dog. Like really good. 

This morning he collapsed in the kitchen and could not regain his balance. I carried him to his bed. He has become so light and frail. I'm not taking him to the vet. He doesnt need to be poked and prodded at his age. He is drinking water but refusing food. My boyfriend is taking Mako for the weekend. I'll see how bull is this afternoon and make the decision. He isn't going to the vet. He won't die there. I will have someone come out to the house. 

I promised him he was going home for good almost 13 years ago to the day. I am not breaking that promise.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a wonderful story.He is truly one of a kind and you are both so fortunate to have found each other.Hugs and kind thoughts for you both.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm in tears finishing reading your post. You kept your promise, he loves you for it. Sending prayers for you and yours.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my, I can't start with the tears again at work, I will have to wait till I get home. Such a touching story! Just when I get depressed about all the evil in the world, I hear stories like this and remember that there are still many truly good, decent people in this world. I just wish there were more like you.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so glad you two found each other. Keeping promises is important, and you sure kept your promise to Bull. Sending strength and warm thoughts to you both.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I've had many dogs in my life and Bull certainly has been a special one. That old stubborn dog. 

I'm trying hard not to cry. Everytime I do the old man tries to struggle to his feet to come see what's wrong. It took so long for us to bond. Literally years. But once we did? He always tried to comfort me when I had a bad day. Breaks my heart that he is still trying to when he is so weak. 

God. Had to go sit in the car to cry for a few minutes.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

newlie said:


> Oh my, I can't start with the tears again at work, I will have to wait till I get home. Such a touching story! Just when I get depressed about all the evil in the world, I hear stories like this and remember that there are still many truly good, decent people in this world. I just wish there were more like you.


Me too, I second this comment, a thousand times over...you were meant to have this pup, hugs to you.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Bull, he sounds like a really special guy, just took somebody awesomely special like you to realize it. I hope he somehow gets better but if he dosent I bet he will go happy knowing he had you to love him.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What great Love! The story of you and bull is so touching. You are so patient and devoted to him (5 years to truly bond? Incredible dedication). Once you have made a connection that has taken that much time and compassion it is absolutely impossible to think of farewell







I hope that you have many more happy, healthy days ahead with your once in a lifetime boy but If not he truly sounds to have had a wonderful 13 years with you and you have more than fulfilled your promise to him. You are a very special person. You and bull will be in my thoughts and prayers <3


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

"The first year I had him. I couldn't even pet him. He wouldn't come into the house. I redid the side porch to be his spot. I rearranged the living room so the door to Bull's porch was a focal point of the room. He was able to be apart of the family on his terms. He would lay on his cot and look in on us. Curious as to why the other dogs subjected themselves to the torture of petting and playing with the humans."

Voodoolamb, This is the amazing part. It seems you instinctively knew what he needed first and just did it. 

Thank you for sharing this story. For the inspiration it offers at the most difficult time in yours and Bulls life.

My thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful story.. yet very sad as well.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you again for all of the support.

Update on the old man: He is up and moving about still awfully wobbley on his feet but better then all day. I made him some chicken soup for dinner. He drank his entire bowl so I gave him a little white rice as well. I moved the bed right up against the couch. I'll sleep out there tonight with him. 

I'm no one special. I had been volunteering at the shelter he was in. I just felt so bad for him, being adopted so many times and returned. He even flunked out of the prison program. He was the dog everyone gave up on. The last adopter had him for 6 months. I remember thinking that was crazy! How can you have a dog for 6 months and not bond and take him back. After that last time, I think the shelter staff pretty much thought he was hopeless - the info card on his kennel read like a desperate plea. 

I brought him home and had no idea what I was getting into. Oh it couldn't be that hard! Show him some love and work with him. That's it. Boy oh boy did having him around humble me. It was only about a 1000 times harder then I thought it would be to gain his trust. 

I guess I sorta gave up on him that first year too. I figured he was the way he was. He was never going to be a 'pet' really. But I had the space and figured he could Atleast live out his life (outdoors as it seemed his preference) get a bowl full of food and left to be without ever getting a boot to the ribs again. The fact that we did actually bond and he became a "normal" dog came quite as a surprise. 

He was slow to trust, but when that day came where he didn't shy away when I reached out to him came. It kinda made all those years worth it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You are wrong about one thing, my dear, you are very special indeed.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

The storey of how Bull joined your family is a heartwarming one. Both of you learned so much from each other through the years. It is wonderful how you offered a home to this dog who failed at so many other homes. The best things in life come to those that are willing to wait. That describes your relationship with Bull. Thoughts and prayers for you and Bull.


----------

